# Working on the 2001 History Channel Porsche 911 GT1



## Modlerbob

I'm building the 1/24th scale kit and the instructions call for some interior colors that I question. This car was painted gloss black and from the only picture I can find it appears that the interior was black too. The kit also has decals for a white car and I'm thinking the painting instructions for the interior were aimed at that car. If anyone reading this has knowledge of any images showing the interior of the #76 History Channel sponsored car at the Daytona 24 hr 2001 please post a link.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Man Nice looking kit on this shot of it, this guy built...


http://www.diecastxchange.com/forum1/topic/12133-texacohistory-channel-porsche-911-gt1-evo/

Here is the Decal sheet I think, ?, if not I'm sure it's on that page somewhere IF YOU NEED IT THAT IS.

http://obchod.valka.cz/product_info...Decal?osCsid=vro4eq8a4s6kj3au05lti7job3q19hhq

Looking for interior Pics now...NO LUCK SO FAR MAN .. :-(


----------



## Modlerbob

Thanks I found that one too. Here is a shot of my 1/32 slot car of the same livery and some shots of the engine so far.


----------



## Ian Anderson

That's nice man, as well as that is some CLEAN MODELING WORK THERE AS WELL DUDE, there is no reason to think it will not come out, A SUPER NICE JOB IN THE END as well, seeing that kind of skill leave this far there, Keep us posted if you would as well, I'm sure someone will be along before to long to MAYBE HELP on your question you asked here my friend if you give it some time. Keep up the Great work. Got to love that slot car as well, VERY NICE, and I love the history channel my self, some Great Programing to found there.

Ian


----------



## Modlerbob

In case anyone reading this plans to build this model here is a tip on construction. In step 2D the instructions call for the attachment of the left and right support braces (motor mounts) but the picture does not clearly show where to attach said parts. They attach to part no. B1 transaxle top that has the rest of the motor mounts molded in place. Also it is adviseable to have the firewall available to insure the alignment of the braces but do not glue to the firewall at that time.

I scratched my head for about 30 minutes before I figured all of this out.


----------



## Modlerbob

Here are images of todays progress. After the engine is installed on the chassis a lot of the detail is hidden, but I know it's there.


----------



## Modlerbob

One more post tonight. I've finished the chassis and interior. Next will come the hard part, painting and decalling the body. A black paint job is hard to get right as one has to be very careful about dust particles damaging the finish. One thing, the rims are supposed to be painted black but they look so good gold I may not paint them. Here are images of the finished portion of the model.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Hay bob, That's some Clean slick work you have going there like you always do, Very nicely done all the way around my friend, Starting to really come together I see here, Very highly details as well Bob, OUT STANDING WORK, Hay, quick question if I may ask, The pictures are SUPER CLEAR AND CLEAN MAN, So what kind of Digital camera set up are you using to snap this picks if I may ask,..And are you using a Small Tripod or something to get cleaner shots Because there OUT STANDING and Really clear like I said on this end, also I have found IF IT HELPS, is if you cote those smaller clamps in a rubber DIP COMPOUND they will not have a change to mar anything up when using them on fresh work, THAT WORKS FOR ME ANYWAY, ...If it helps.

Ian


----------



## Modlerbob

My camera is a Kodak DX 6490, 40 mega pixal 10X zoom. This has been a reliable camera for several years now. I use a freeware program called Irfanview to crop and edit the pictures and save them in 800x600 size to make them easier to upload to the internet. My clips used to have rubber covers but they disappeared.


----------



## Modlerbob

*Trying a new paint*

To paint the exterior of the car I decided to try a new paint from Testors. It's called Model Master Automotive Lacquer. It is advertised as a two step paint with a color coat and then a clear overcoat. I don't know about the other colors but the black covered the white plastic with two coats. The first being a light mist coat and the second a heavy cover coat. The paint dried glassy smooth and will not require a clear coat before decalling. I painted directly on the plastic with no primer and it bonded well with no crazing.


----------



## Ian Anderson

NICE, looks really smooth on this end man, and BLACK is the definably the color on that body, With out a doubt, NICE CHOOSE. cant wait to see this thing All in one peace, KEEP US POSTED BOB.

Ian


----------



## Modlerbob

Had a little setback. Some of the decals fell apart when they hit the water. I've contacted Revell via e-mail and I hope they can send replacement decals.


----------



## Modlerbob

FYI. Revell has sent me a replacement set of decals. It took less than a week.


----------



## Modlerbob

*Here she is with most of the decals in place*

Now that I have the replacement decal sheet in hand I am finishing up this project.


----------



## harristotle

Looks great, I look forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Yep she is coming along nicely bob, Nice decal work for sure, Glade someone has helped you replace the decals sheet as well here, There are some GOOD EGGS out here that's for sure, I have been helped buy a few of them my self as well as helped as many as I CAN IN RETURN, That's the way it should work, Keep us posted bob, and thinks for the peek at the work. She look great, let me know if I can help in anyway as well.



Ian


----------



## Modlerbob

Thanks Ian for the encouragement. I had another hopefully minor setback last night. I was cutting one of the clear headlight lenses off the sprue and the board I work on slipped and tipped over my liquid cement spilling some of it on the right side window. I may just leave the side windows off or maybe I will make a new one from clear acetate as it is a fairly easy shape. If it isn't one thing it's another.

After inspecting the only picture I can find of the 1:1 car I have decided that leaving off the side glass is appropriate.


----------



## Modlerbob

Here is the almost complete model. The only things left to add are the mirrors and windshield wipers.
This model is pretty good but there was some warpage in the chassis pan which came back in the end and the front and rear body parts don't fit well. If Tamiya were to release this kit I would do another.


----------



## scottnkat

great job - thanks for sharing.


----------



## harristotle

Awesome work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ian Anderson

The pictures are GREAT BOB, are you using a Light box on those shot ?, you must be there to good for anything else, I just broke down my self and ordered a nice light box system LIGHTS and tripod and the works, You almost have to when you put this much work in to a kit to show it off right, I like to keep an Archive of every I build step by step and finished kit my self as well in as many picture as possible, So this box will work out nice for me as well, I'M SURE, great job on the build bob, and all the had work and effort you put in to is worth the effort in this case as well as anything you put your mind to i'm sure, Cant wait to see your next build man. KEEP UP THE GREAT Work, and thinks for sharing it with us...



Ian


----------



## Modlerbob

OK final pictures with the mirrors and wipers in place.


----------



## harristotle

Love it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ian Anderson

Super Clean work bob, the decals Set that thing apart from just a build to something more here, OUT STANDING WORK, looks like the rest of the peaces cam together nicely, please keep it up with more builds when your ready, 
we all love to see this kind of talent out here.



ian


----------



## superduty455

Thanks for sharing Bob! Looks pretty nice. Decals are always a pain. I'm glad to see you did the opposite car. 
Chris


----------



## Modlerbob

*This model made it into Fine Scale Modeler April,2012*

I just got notification from the editors at Fine Scale Modeler magazine that an image of my Porsche will appear in the April issue of the magazine. I was very surprised as I didn't submit it to them for publication. I'm not sure how they discovered it, maybe from my post here.


----------



## CorvairJim

Hey, how cool is that? CONGRATULATIONS!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Schwinnster

Congratulations Bob! That's a _beautiful_ model.


----------



## roadskare63

absolutely beautiful build man!!! great pics too:thumbsup:


----------



## ilan benita

Very nice work:thumbsup:


----------



## scottnkat

congrats!!


----------

